# ACV for Breeding Rabbits



## txcarl1258 (Oct 25, 2010)

A friend of mine told me to put ACV in my rabbits water a few days before I breed them.  I have been told it is also great for chickens.  Does anyone else use ACV on a regular basis or just before they breed?  How much should I give them?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 26, 2010)

I always gave mine ACV most of the time in their water and had read that it helps produce mostly female offspring...and was surprised to see this prove out time after time.  

Some horse breeders do the same thing and swear by it. 

 I've got a link to a site where folks started doing it for their sheep and went from less than half females to 85% the year they used it.  They have continued to do so and continue to have mostly female progeny and increased multiple births. 

I wouldn't worry about the amounts...I just added some and if it was too much, the rabbits would turn up their noses at it.  Then I would just lessen it a little.  Keeps rabbits in good health and also keeps kits from having pink eye.  If you get kits with eye matting a few days of ACV in the water usually will clear it right up.


----------



## txcarl1258 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you so much.  I have been trolling the past threads and couldn't find out much about it for rabbits.  The folks on BYC swear by it and I will use their dilution ratio.  One teaspoon for a gallon of water.  Will go out and buy some tomorrow.


----------



## johny2hats (Oct 26, 2010)

sorry beginner whats avc


----------



## Cargo (Oct 27, 2010)

Apple Cider Vinegar 
And it must be unfiltered and have the "Mother"

I use Braggs from the natural food store. (bragg.com)


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you give to bucks and does?


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep!  And back in the day when I had meat rabbits, I used the store bought ACV and it worked just fine for its purpose.  Unpasteurized is more beneficial due to the probiotics in the mother but regular ACV is still great to use.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll have to try it...


----------



## txcarl1258 (Oct 28, 2010)

Luckily we sell Braggs at the grocery store I work at.    I am going to get some tomorrow and hopefully breed next week.  I think every one has settled in here I have had them for a little over a week now.


----------



## mlw987m (Oct 28, 2010)

We use it for EVERYONE, rabbits, chickens, dogs, us, cats, etc. We buy it buy the gallon on AMazon with .99 cent shipping


----------

